# check this out



## Kenshin (May 21, 2005)

here this snake is huge stuff getting wrapped by this

http://movies.collegehumor.com/media/movies/anaconda_.wmv


----------



## diamond_python (May 21, 2005)

Thats one big snake and that bite must have hurt!!


----------



## NCHERPS (May 21, 2005)

Nice Green Anaconda!
They were saying that it was 8m's long, certainly was a big one, and I was pleased to see that it was released to.

Oh, And that bite would of hurt, alot! LOL!

Neil


----------



## dobermanmick (May 21, 2005)

I am happy to see even after it bit them they still released it !


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

I want one!!!! Be a good way to straighten out my flatmate!!! Or just plain get rid of him!!! LOL


----------



## hugsta (May 21, 2005)

Awesome bite, pitty they didn't show the results of it after they got his arm out though.


----------

